# Ancient S&W



## Jon54 (Feb 16, 2012)

I have a near 100 year old S&W 38 special that is nickel plated. I've toyed with having it completely refinished but for now, I want a pro to completely clean it. I dont trust my mechanical skills enough to take it completely apart. My city has numerous gunsmiths but I don't know any of them. How do I go about finding the "right" one?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Clean it, or have it cleaned, but don't refinish it.

Are you certain that it's a "38 Special"? At that age, it more likely might be made for the .38 S&W cartridge, which is quite different from .38 Special.

Take it around to a few different shops, and ask what each place would do, to clean it and make sure that it's safe to fire.
Beware anybody who says that he would polish or buff any part of it. Antiques should be cleaned, but not polished or buffed.

To get further information, a photo or two would be helpful.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Are you certain that it's a "38 Special"? At that age, it more likely might be made for the .38 S&W cartridge, which is quite different from .38 Special.


Don't be too sure, the .38 Special has been around a long time. Depending upon who you research, the .38 Special first appeared in 1899, 1902, or 1905. It seems S&W first approached the Army around 1899.

Bob Wright


----------

